# Javascript problem links ohne funktion



## Chilli (27. Mrz 2004)

Hallo ich brauch mal eure hilfe 

und zwar funktionieren bei mir mansche links überhaupt nicht sobald ich auf einen javascript link klicke passiert gar nichts es wird  unten links in der ecke nur ein gelbes warndreieck eingeblendet mit der fehlermeldung OBJEKT ERWARTET habe java virtual maschine bereits neu installiert und auch schon ein Beriebssystem wechsel durchgeführt ohne erfolg kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Roar (27. Mrz 2004)

*Java ist nich Javascript* verdammt
ich schreib ne mail an sun dass die netscape endlich mal verklagen *hmpf*

zu dir: natürlich bringt das nichts, weil die Java VM natürlich überhaupt nichts mit dem javascript müll zu tun hat, genauso wenig wie das betriebssystem. tja ganze mühe umsonst. pech. dein script ist falsch
*verschiebmaleiner*


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Mrz 2004)

Chilli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo ich brauch mal eure hilfe
> 
> und zwar funktionieren bei mir mansche links überhaupt nicht sobald ich auf einen javascript link klicke passiert gar nichts es wird  unten links in der ecke nur ein gelbes warndreieck eingeblendet mit der fehlermeldung OBJEKT ERWARTET habe java virtual maschine bereits neu installiert und auch schon ein Beriebssystem wechsel durchgeführt ohne erfolg kann mir jemand helfen



Das gelbe Warndreieck sagt aus, dass irgendwo im Script ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.  Kannst du mal deinen Code posten, dann kann man das Problem vielleicht lösen ?


----------



## Chilli (28. Mrz 2004)

Also die fehlermeldungen lautet

Zeile: 1
Zeichen: 1
fehler: Objekt erwartet

http://www.rtl.de/comedy/comedy_olm.php

wenn ich versuche auf die video links zu klicken erhalte ich die fehlermeldung


----------



## Roar (28. Mrz 2004)

uff ach das ist gar nicht dein script.
ja und was willst du daran ändern? rtl kann halt ebensowenig webdesign wie gute sendungen produzieren...


----------



## Chilli (29. Mrz 2004)

Ne das ist nicht mein script ich will nur wissen warum die Videolinks nicht funktionieren und wie ich das problem lösen kann das selbe habe ich nähmlich auch auf anderen seiten zb. www.happytreefriends.com dort kann ich mir die videos auch nicht anschauen sobald ich aber das service pack von winxp/2000 weglasse und JVM installiere geht es


----------



## Roar (29. Mrz 2004)

immernoch nicht kapiert, oder was? java ist nicht javascript. und die JVM hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.
wenn du IE 6 verwendest bist du halt selbst schuld. besorg dir halt nen anständigen browser.


----------



## stev.glasow (29. Mrz 2004)

Chilli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne das ist nicht mein script ich will nur wissen warum die Videolinks nicht funktionieren und wie ich das problem lösen kann das selbe habe ich nähmlich auch auf anderen seiten zb. www.happytreefriends.com dort kann ich mir die videos auch nicht anschauen sobald ich aber das service pack von winxp/2000 weglasse und JVM installiere geht es



Hast du den FlashPlayer installiert ? und ein Update des IEs kann auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Roar (29. Mrz 2004)

Und ein Download von Mozilla oder Netscape kann auch nicht schaden  :gaen:


----------



## Chilli (1. Apr 2004)

Klar hab ich das mit dem java script kapiert habe auch schon alles mögliche ausprobiert zb. mozilla, opera, netscape, habe auch alle aktuellen patches drauf für win2000


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Apr 2004)

Chilli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klar hab ich das mit dem java script kapiert habe auch schon alles mögliche ausprobiert zb. mozilla, opera, netscape, habe auch alle aktuellen patches drauf für win2000



Und das jeweilige Flashplugin ?


----------



## Chilli (5. Apr 2004)

Habe flashMX drauf kann mir auch jede andere flash seite angucken


----------



## Fish (6. Apr 2004)

Ei dann mail die an das die 'nen Fehler in der Seite haben. und mozilla ist der beste!


----------

